# Isle of Eden bath and body products?



## EmbalmerBabe (Dec 29, 2006)

Hello,
I just stumbled across this website and everything looks so scrumptious
and lovely smelling! Hmmm has any one tried their products?
Are they any good? Thankyou for your opinons


----------



## CincyFan (Dec 29, 2006)

I've made a couple purchases from IoE.  Based on what I've received, her scents are very true and her formulas are very good.  I love the Dream Cream and her roll on fragrance oils are highly scented and long lasting.

The only thing I'm disappointed in is that her scent list changed dramatically since the last time I ordered.  Pretty much all the scents I ordered and liked aren't even available anymore.


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (Dec 30, 2006)

Ah that is a disappointment that you cannot order what you liked.=(
Consistency is a good thing. What scents did you admire? I would like to try it,just wanted to make sure its not some flash in the pan sub-par quality collection of body products.


----------



## CincyFan (Jan 1, 2007)

To be honest, the majority of bath & body e-tailers use premade bases and add fragrance oil or tweak them slightly.  Very few make all their products from scratch.  The thing that sets them apart is how true their scents are.  In that respect IoE is a winner.  I tend to go for more clean, green, rain scents.  There used to be a ton of them on the scent list that are gone.  

I do believe that the scent list changes with the season so maybe my favorites will be back in the spring.  My fav China Rain, is the best I've tried and is still available.  She uses the real China Rain and it makes a huge difference.


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (Mar 1, 2007)

Ok so I got my first order and it took a month to arrive!
I ordered the Can't Sleep Clowns Will Eat Me! original scrub.
I have to say it is bomb, most sugar scrubs dissolve instanly
this one stays around and really give a good exfoliation.
And the cotton candy layer and funnell cake layer are to die for!
I think I am addicted, too bad it takes so long to get a package
though. I will have to try China Rain,it sounds good. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I also got a Sweet Kisses body butter which is lovely as well
the texture is amazing! Try that if you have not yet
the Sweet Kisses body butter it is awesome.
I was really impressed with the products. I want to try I heart orange,wolf bait, poisoned apple, and her Name was Lola.


----------



## joojifish (Mar 1, 2007)

I love IoE products and scents too, but yeah, that turnaround time is a killer.  Glad you liked what you got!


----------



## a914butterfly (Mar 2, 2007)

i love their products also. i ordered pink bubblegum hair conditioner, body scrub and whipped bath cream. it smells so yummy and the scent lasts and makes my skin soft. the bad thing though, is it takes forever to get your order


----------



## Peach_patch (Apr 11, 2007)

Love some of her stuff. I like the body oil and the dream cream. It's a perfect texture for summer.  Her scrubs LOOK amazing but I think for the price you are paying for the pretty colors. There's other etailers out there with  scrubs just as good - they just don't come in layers and the scent descriptions aren't as good.

That's what kills me about IoE - her descriptions make everything sounds soooo edible.


----------



## semtexgirl (Apr 11, 2007)

LOVE her stuff.  I have a few of the Dream Creams, Eden's Mists and Body Glazes.  Her scent list is huge but if you order a seasonal scent and love it, stock up before it's gone (I missed out on ordering more Rosebud Creme Brulee which was a LE scent for Valentine's Day).  If you sign up for her newsletters you get emails about new products, new scents, promotions, and discounts.  PS - her turnaround time varies depending on the time of year but she recently sent out a mass emailing saying that turnaround time should be much quicker now with a new production facility, upgrated computer servers, etc.


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 12, 2007)

i LOVE IoE! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 she has great stuff and alexa (the owner) has been really good with a few issues i've had in the past.. great customer service! i *really* love her scrubs and whipped bath creams... she_ has_ had a major problem with her turnaround time recently, but seems to be back on track now.. i just placed a huge order cos she just put 2 new collections up on the site and they look amazing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




there are some other reallly good etailer sites for bath and body stuff.. here's a few i *adore*:

callistobathandbody.com
skindecent.com
wyldeivy.com
madcitysue on etsy
and of course isleofeden.com

check 'em out!


----------

